

YoFile - Friend-Sourced Profiles - kirubakaran
http://www1.yofile.me/users/welcome

======
mikegreenberg
I'm sorry. I'm not getting it. Is this a page you can communicate anonymously
to your friends? Or is the private rap sheet where people can talk crap about
you while still being in the know? In other words, your story on the landing
page needs significant work. The one FAQ that would've helped doesn't say
anything helpful. (Why would I want a yofile?) Consider adding "What is a
yofile"?

I also thought this was a reminder app for organization from the domain name,
as in "Yo! File me!" Hope this helps. :)

~~~
nicholasreed
Thanks for the feedback; we're aiming for a "this is what people think of me"
site. At first most people seem to be using it for joke purposes (mess with
their friends), but a longer-lasting goal is more a "wikipedia for people"
that is sourced from friends.

~~~
mikegreenberg
Glad my thoughts were helpful and that you could incorporate them. I see your
changes and it's definitely clearer now. Good luck!

